# [Solved] rtorrent : unable to connect to UDP tracker

## HungGarTiger

Just installed rTorrent and have put a torrent in the watch file, it's being loaded but isn't connecting.

```
Tracker[0:0]: unable to connect to UDP tracker
```

Here is my .rtorrent.rc

```
# Global upload and download rate in KiB. "0" for unlimited.

#throttle.global_down.max_rate.set_kb = 0

throttle.global_up.max_rate.set_kb = 750

# Default directory to save the downloaded torrents.

directory.default.set = /home/krad/Torrents/

# Set whetever the client should try to connect to UDP trackers.

use_udp_trackers = yes

# Default session directory. When restarting rtorrent, the torrents from this directory will be restarted.

session.path.set = /home/krad/Torrents/.unfinished

# A watch directory downloading to the default location

schedule2 = watch_directory_3,5,300,load_start=/home/krad/Torrents/.torrentfiles/*.torrent

#Selecting a port range

port_range = 49166-49166

#DHT support

dht = auto

dht_port = 6881

peer_exchange = yes

```

I've checked my router and UPnP is enabled but there is nowhere else I can see for port forwarding. Transmission on this computer works fine though.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.Last edited by HungGarTiger on Wed Aug 30, 2017 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## v_andal

Aside from unusual parameter names (schedule2, session.path.set they are not documented in man-page) the configuration looks ok. Looking at your error "unable to connect to UDP tracker" I suspect that you should open specified port range manually in your router. AFAIK rtorrent does not support UPnP. At least I have ports from port_range manually forwarded to my PC and things are working fine.

----------

## HungGarTiger

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> Aside from unusual parameter names (schedule2, session.path.set they are not documented in man-page) the configuration looks ok. Looking at your error "unable to connect to UDP tracker" I suspect that you should open specified port range manually in your router. AFAIK rtorrent does not support UPnP. At least I have ports from port_range manually forwarded to my PC and things are working fine.

 

I've changed schedule2 to "schedule" and commented out "sesson.path.set" which seems to make loading torrents slower. Other than that opening port 49166 on my router doesn't make any difference as it still is failing to connect.

----------

## HungGarTiger

OK, fixed the issues and it's downloading fine now. For some reason it was the specific .torrent file I was using, I loaded a couple of new ones from a different location to test out them and they both worked.... So I'll be using this new source for torrents now as they seemed to be the problem.

----------

